# Help! Pretty sure I found a domestic rat outside



## AkCrimson (Dec 2, 2013)

A couple days ago I saw what I thought was a mouse on my campus, and I saw it again today. It was acting kinda odd and I was feeling kinda silly so I decided to see if I could catch it. I threw my sweater over it and when I went to grab it it wriggled out then went up my sleeve. It's obviously either sick or tame? I am pretty sure it's a rat from the tail but it's small. I was thinking maybe an escapee from the science building? For not it's closed, so I will call tomorrow. 

But I was hoping someone might be able to tell me the differences between a wild and domestic rat? It's all black and kinda small. Is there anything I could look for to discern if it's wild or domestic? I'm goign to post it on craigslist

Thanks!


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Please don't post it on Craigslist!There are bad buyers and people who have no idea what they're doing.Can you post a picture please?


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 2, 2013)

I was just thinking of posting a lost and found ad? I can't imagine someone would 'lose' a rat and look for a lost and found but I'm not sure what else to do


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

Post a photo please, if it's a rat it's definitely domestic - you cannot get black wild rats, if it's small it could also potentially be a mouse, again - domestic. Wild rats and mice are all Agouti, you wouldn't find a black wild rat/mouse. Do not post it on Craigslist. If you need to find it a home, take it to a rescue.


----------



## Shisket (Feb 23, 2017)

It is very cute


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 2, 2013)

It HAS to be someones pet or something, I just went to check in on it and it was running all over the cage, so I put my hand in and it put its paws on my fingers, I picked it up and it didn't even care!!! I had rats a few years ago and even they were not like that when I first brought them home! 

It's so cute...sooooo cute. Too bad my boyfriend isn't an animal person


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

Good for you for helping him (her?) out! Extra good karma for you! He is adorable! Where are you located? I agree that if you can't keep it, please try to find a rescue that can help you. 

I answered a Found ad in the newspaper many years ago for a mouse. A very nice lady saw a domestic mouse at the park, hiding under a bench. She went home and brought back a shoe box, which the mouse gladly took refuge in. Anyways, she ran the ad thinking a child had lost their pet. I called her and offered to give him a wonderful home if she didn't find his owner. 2 weeks later, I had my first mouse.


----------



## Eightbitengine (Feb 20, 2017)

Fancy rats (Pet rats) and the wild rats found in america are actually two different things. 
Straight from the wiki: "While domesticated rats are not removed enough from their wild counterparts to justify a distinct subspecies (compare _Canis lupus familiaris), there are significant differences that set them apart; the most apparent is coloring. Random color mutations may occur in the wild, but these are rare. Most wild R. norvegicus are a dark brown color, while fancy rats may be anything from white to cinnamon to blue."
_
The fact that it is so dark black, is so friendly, plus has dumbo ears (something I've never heard of a wild rat having) leads me to believe that it is indeed a lost pet rat, Also wild rats are usually larger with shorter tails. I would urge you to write "Found black pet rat" and your contact info on printer paper and post them around the entire campus, ask who ever is in charge of the school website as well as the school paper to make a post on the front page about the rat or send out a student email and if those things don't work look online for rat rescues in your area and take it there.


----------



## CricketsMom (Mar 27, 2017)

Take that baby to a vet asap. Because he was outside there's no telling to what mites etc he may have. Could save his / her life. I live in Boston. Rats are everywhere- not fancy ones. They are very different Jan fancy ones and grow huge. Usually pretty scared of people and seem mean. Shorter life span. Good luck.


----------



## CricketsMom (Mar 27, 2017)

Also if you sell it there's a good chance someone could feed to a pet snake


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 2, 2013)

Unfortunately, I'm a full time a college student with a part time job, two dogs, and a parrot to take care of. i can't afford to take a a rat I can't keep to the vet. He's sneezing a little but otherwise seems fine. I am trying to find a home for him, I don't want him to go to a snake! My boyfriend was pretty unhappy that I brought him home to begin with. He's a great guy, but he doesn't know anything about rats and is really worried about the dogs getting something. He said I can keep it for a week until the snow melts and then I need to "let it go". Since I found it outside....I'm not going to do that. He just doesnt know that yet, lol. 

He did say today that he was cute though, so maybe I just need to play nice and be patient. I made cookies today =D


----------



## Enchanted (Mar 31, 2017)

I'd love to know if we live close by. I'm looking for a pair to love, but would be happy to start with this one.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Enchanted said:


> I'd love to know if we live close by. I'm looking for a pair to love, but would be happy to start with this one.


you need at least two rats


----------



## Enchanted (Mar 31, 2017)

I realize that, but I would still take on this one to start. Just because he is solitary doesn't mean he doesn't deserve a home.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Enchanted said:


> I realize that, but I would still take on this one to start. Just because he is solitary doesn't mean he doesn't deserve a home.


Im not saying he doesn't deserve a home.I mean that he'd need a friend as soon as possible.


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 2, 2013)

That's been part of my concern rehoming him. I turned one lady down because she said she had 3 older males she was going to introduce him to, and when I asked what she would do if they didnt get along she said he can stay by himself in a spare cage. I am also wary of someone that will willingly bring a rat into their home that came from outside, because who knows what he had? I am pretty sure he's healthy. I am also surprised at how fast he is growing and getting kinda attached...He will wrestle and cuddle with me inside the cage but does not like to be held. I am contemplating getting him a buddy and not telling my boyfriend but I am not sure I want to cause relationship issues that bad lol! 

Contacted a local rescue that said they are currently full but will keep me updated...

On that note, how hard is it to introduce older males with other males, younger or older? I'm curious as to what might go on if I wind up rehoming him to someone with older males


----------



## Miss_Rattie (Jul 5, 2016)

I adopted an adult boy and homed him with adult females, after getting him neutered. I don't have experience of introducing males, but an adopter is willing to do the neutering option, then housing him with girls should be fine and quite easy. I have normally kept females, and I think that males can be a bit of an issue if not neutered.

Maybe you could get your boyfriend to handle him more, so that hopefully he will become attached to the little rattie and you can keep him  You are lucky that your rat seems very sociable, so he must have come from a home where he was used to being handled. You won't regret it if you do keep him, as they are fab animals to have around and much better than most other small furries.


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 2, 2013)

Rescue is currently out of foster homes. I got another offer on CL, and the person said they didn't have any rats currently and that they were adopting a free pair of cl and would like to adopt mine too if he was free, but they don't have a car so I would have to meet them. I told my boyfriend that and he goes "No way, I wouldn't trust them with the rat", and earlier when I was giving him a cheerio I referred to him as Mr. Mouse (what my boyfriend teasingly called him because I thought he was a mouse when I first saw him), and my boyfriend said "That's definitely his name"....so he may be coming around? If I find an ideal home I will still probably go that route. I am gone a lot so he would have to be by himself every other weekend, and I am gone on long weekends a lot too. So it's not really ideal and I am VERY busy with school and work. The longer I have him around the more attached I get....


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

AkCrimson said:


> On that note, how hard is it to introduce older males with other males, younger or older? I'm curious as to what might go on if I wind up rehoming him to someone with older males


I think that all depends on how familiar the person doing the intros is with the proper steps. You can't just put them together in the same cage and expect them to get along. They need to be willing to take their time and do it right, starting with quarantine.

Since Enchanted offered to give him a good home if y'all lived close enough to each other, I'm assuming you are too far away? If so, you should make a thread in the the adoption forum. There may be someone here that would like to add him to their mischief, if they lived close enough to you.


----------



## Enchanted (Mar 31, 2017)

Yeah, we are hours and hous away unfortunately.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm pretty close to you, but I don't think the other people in my house would appreciate any more rats than I already have. 

I should add that the Maine rat rescue may be able to foster him for you. They cover nearby states, not just Maine. See if you can get in contact with them?


----------



## brooklyn&cornflake (Mar 28, 2017)

I really hope the owner finds it!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't even imagine how heartbroken I'd be if I lost one of my ratties


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 2, 2013)

So my boyfriend finally conceded, after 10 days of trying to find him a home and getting all sorts of sketchy responses on craigslist (you guys called it), the boyfriend said I could keep him, as long as he doesn't cause trouble or hassle! My boyfriend has been calling him "Mr.Mouse" for a week now so the name, weird as it is, kinda stuck. I picked him up a buddy yesterday, and will introduce them in a week or so. So I am officially a rat owner again =)


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Miss_Rattie (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm so pleased for you and Mr Mouse  I'm sure he'll be very happy with his new friend!


----------

